# heating outdoor cat houses.



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

hi all we r a green energy company in sunny  shropshire and we sell infrared heating panels that are ver low cost to run alot of vets/race horse trainers use them so i thought it would be a good idea for outdoor cat houses/catterys etc so have a peep at our wesite and see what you think give me a holler if you would like any more info Green Energy Shropshire - Infrared & Electric heating systems its the REDWELL panels im reccomending.:thumbup:


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

anyone like the idea??????


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, Yes I love the idea and had been thinking of doing this but it was the cost which worried me to be honest.


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

yes i agree they arent the cheapest BUT an average size cat house would require the smallest panel available which costs £451.31 inc vat and if you think this is going to last for years, and say (im guessing here) the average stud cat would work for 3-4 years?????? these panels would see you through 5-6 studs probably more and the running costs are minimal and there is no risk of fire with these and they can be wiped/disenfected when needed and above all the heat they provide is very very healthy heat.so even though initially they seem expensive with the low running costs and all the other plusses they actually work out to be cheap in the long run.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, they do. Unfortunately I just bought tubular heating but will definately give this more thought when I am a better off financially.

I worry with staying in Scotland that they won't be as effective, as it's dark and dreary and cold, the majority of the time?


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

hi the weather doesnt affect them if thats what you mean???? its pretyy cold wet and miserable here on the powys shropshire border most of the time too.lol.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh that's good to hear. I will think about it for the future, I do agree in the long run it's better and more cost efficient.


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

We found that reptile heat mats under dairy board is inexpensive, heats just a small area when the cat is laid on it and at 12watts, is very cheap to run.

I love my cats but I couldn't justify spending £400+ on heating my cats - we bring them into the conservatory when the weather is that cold as they have seperate pens indoors.

As soon as I win the lottery, move and have enough money to do that, I will, but not on my salary!


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

well jen alot of people have and will so heres to you winning the lottery hun:thumbup:


----------

